# My 'Pseudo Military' bike restoration



## longarm63 (Aug 16, 2018)

Greetings all! I'd like to share with you my first bike restoration. I was a complete and total vintage bike virgin when this thing fell into my lap, but fortunately have some minor mechanical skills, and more importantly, the compressor/blast cabinet/HVLP paint rig to pull it all off! It's as near as I can tell '41 CWC Western Flyer, and while not a 'Military' bike per se, I figured it'd do the trick for the group of history nerds I hang out with when we represent a Coast Artillery unit here on the NW Oregon coast. We have tons of photos from during the war of countless bikes being used on post at Ft. Stevens, but of course most of those were in their original livery. This poor girl was never going to be that sexy again, and OD green covers a multitude of sins, so I figured it wouldn't be a HUGE stretch to assume that some were indeed quasi-militarized and go for that look! I would love to track down a BSA para bike as well, or any Brit bike used by the Commandos as that's another impression I've recently been dragged into...


----------

